# Wood supplier in Houston,TX area?



## Sirecat (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone here on the forums know of a good place to get quality wood for reasonable prices in the Houston area?

Thanks,

Sirecat


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

Sirecat said:


> Anyone here on the forums know of a good place to get quality wood for reasonable prices in the Houston area?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sirecat


- not sure what you are looking for specifically, but try; 

Houston Hardwoods Hardwood, Lumber, Plywood & Moulding by Houston Hardwoods!

Clarks Clark's Harwood Lumber Co.


- ebill


----------



## Sirecat (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok thanks a bunch


----------

